

Reusable pre-paid payment model (similar to one skype has) - savior

I would like to know if there is any pre-paid payment module that can be used in my web application for handling the payment functionalities. Essentially, its a model where people load it with cash and use it till it expires.<p>I am intersted in any such module that can be integrated into my system.(commercial  / open source)
======
lzw
Not enough information, I think. But maybe what you're looking for are the
stored value cards you can buy at grocery stores. You can hook up with the
providers of these and the customer buys one of the cards and then loads
credits into their account on your system. The card providers handle the
backend of it and take a cut of the revenue. Several providers out there, but
I've not worked with any of them, so I can't recommend.

